# Light brahmas girls or boys



## ihavechicks (Jul 13, 2013)

I have 3 light brahmas, all the same age. 1 of them has a fuzzy head, like its feathers are slow to come in. Are these girls or boys? They are 2 months old.















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The second picture, that's a boy in the front and a girl in the back. Can't tell for sure on the first pic but it looks like a fella. 
Beautiful birds, I must say. They are very nice brahma. Can't wait to see them after they molt out.


----------

